# Moving in...



## smwilliamson (Jul 1, 2013)

An... Finally a home for the stove fixin


----------



## smoke show (Jul 1, 2013)

congrats.


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks good - congrats!


----------



## mepellet (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks nice!  Congratulations!  I'm sure we all wouldn't mind some pictures of the space once you have moved everything in.  When is the grand opening?!?!  Will there be beer?


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 1, 2013)

Grand opening will be in Sept sometime. Yes, there will be beer. Brewing up an Anchor Steam so we'll have two cases of that and some vittles from the pellet grill. Most likely will be raffling off some stoves and pellets...gotta work out the details on that. Fer now, just ripped out the rug and going to the store to purchase some paint...


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 1, 2013)

knock em dead, Scott! My advice: good, honest employees, take care of em, and pay em well!


----------



## MCPO (Jul 1, 2013)

It sure looks like a nice place to attract business and work out of  . I wish you much success.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 1, 2013)

Congrats! Keep us posted.


----------



## subsailor (Jul 1, 2013)

Only 2 cases of beer?????


----------



## smoke show (Jul 1, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Only 2 cases of beer?????


I guess I won't be going....


----------



## ScotO (Jul 1, 2013)

Any woodstoves in yer shop?  OH, wait, there's gonna be beer......I'm down with that!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello

What are the store hours?

Weekends are busy.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats! 

One thing you've done right... See yourself as a service oriented company first. That's a long term strategy that works well. Some of the best dealers I've seen are those who runs their service dept. as a profit centre (or THE profit centre) while the store is gravy and feeds the service dept.

One thing that has always puzzled me is when dealers say " I refuse to service what I dont sell". While that may work if you dont have the time & resources to service other brands, it seems to me a short-sighted strategy. Like cutting your nose to spite your face.

More service means more revenues & potential appliances & other hard goods sales.

Keep up the good work and update us with pics.

If we are all invited we could all bring a case of our best local beer.


----------



## mralias (Jul 2, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I guess I won't be going....


 
Dibs on smokes beer.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 2, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> An... Finally a home for the stove fixin


 
*Hey Scott*

*Are you going to setup a booth for a little abrasion blasting with the aluminum-oxide grits and a Paint booth with an Air Sprayer for fixin yer stoves to look showroom new?*


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 2, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> *Hey Scott*
> 
> *Are you going to setup a booth for a little abrasion blasting with the aluminum-oxide grits and a Paint booth with an Air Sprayer for fixin yer stoves to look showroom new?*


Hell no. Trying to make money here. I'll leave that stuff for you. Do you have any idea what a spray booth costs? I do.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 2, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Any woodstoves in yer shop? OH, wait, there's gonna be beer......I'm down with that!


Going to have wood stove too.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 2, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Hell no. Trying to make money here. I'll leave that stuff for you.





Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> What are the store hours?
> 
> Weekends are busy.


I will be open when my competition is closed and then some...I don't know man. Right now I'm just trying to sort through it all. Track lighting started going up today and the dumpster arrived. That was day two...plus two service calls and some permit fetchin


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Jul 3, 2013)

Good luck with the tne new store, looks like it will be a real winner


----------



## iron stove (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice. Good luck !


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello

Where is the Service Manager's Office? Will it be a big corner office with windows on both sides?
Also is there a Conference Room with large Flat screen for Remote Sites? Great for directing service calls. Techs equipped with an Iphone 5 can easily show the play by play in HD! You can also have a web cam in the room to show your face when you are happy with a job well done!


----------



## save$ (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice set up,   Always nice to have a place to call home!  As to your hours,  competetor have an option to adjust their hours when then see the market need/competition.  Same with prices etc.  Quality and availabilty will be your hallmark.  You know your stuff and have gone into this slow and steady so you should well.   Wish you many years of success.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 4, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Where is the Service Manager's Office? Will it be a big corner office with windows on both sides?
> Also is there a Conference Room with large Flat screen for Remote Sites? Great for directing service calls. Techs equipped with an Iphone 5 can easily show the play by play in HD! You can also have a web cam in the room to show your face when you are happy with a job well done!



Way over the top Don..... Way over. You wanna make money.  Not spend it all.


Scott- Congrats man. I have been here and watched you grow from a one man operation to now owning a shop and being a dealer/service center. I must say, you have come a long way and your hard work has paid off. Keep it up!! 

List the grand opening date. I have a Buddy that lives kinda up that way and I have been wanting to go fishing with him for awhile. With about 13 days of vaca left, I need to plan something.


----------



## imacman (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats on the new digs, Scott.  Please post more pics when you get "settled in".


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice Digs Scott.
Give me a shout if you need a hand setting up.  You are less than an hour from me.
I'm fairly handy with the construction tools and Work cheap.  lol.
I'm available nights and Sundays.

No beer for me.  But vittles off the pellet grill would be a good trade.
---Nailer---


----------



## corkman (Jul 6, 2013)

good for you Scott.you work damn hard to get to where you are now.nice that your only gonna be 15 mins from me.cant wait for the opening and to see what you end up doing with pellet sales.


----------



## oldmountvernon (Jul 6, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> He does have cameras all over his property...can we say paranoid?


 
putting surveillance in ?   btw  i am far from paranoid  But i'll tell ya what i would pay a large sum of money for a picture of the ***** that broke into my home. With these cameras you can trust if it happens again the police wont be called


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 6, 2013)

OMV in the house!!  Welcome back my friend!!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2013)

Whats up OMV...!!


----------



## corkman (Jul 7, 2013)

OMV.his initials says it all.
On Mini Vacation.he'll never leave us


----------



## smoke show (Jul 7, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> OMV in the house!! Welcome back my friend!!


He said he missed me, so he decided to come back.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 7, 2013)

smoke show said:


> He said he missed me, so he decided to come back.


 
 Smoke...if someone misses you, it only means he is a bad aim!!


----------



## smoke show (Jul 7, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Smoke...if someone misses you, it only means he is a bad aim!!


I know he's packin heat, just don't wanna know if he's good with it...


----------



## oldmountvernon (Jul 8, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I know he's packin heat, just don't wanna know if he's good with it...


 
you will never know, but if your wife is interested ?


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 8, 2013)

oldmountvernon said:


> you will never know, but if your wife is interested ?


 HA

Congrats again Scott..Do let us know when the Grand Opening is...
Hey if you need any Electrical help..., I'll work for Pellets!


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 12, 2013)

Here you go Scott...imagine the expense of this with a 20+' roof!


----------



## WoodPorn (Jul 12, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Here you go Scott...imagine the expense of this with a 20+' roof!


Sorry the pic didn't upload.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> OMV in the house!! Welcome back my friend!!


 
Is it the Old OMV or the "NEW" OMV? 

Scratching me's head or can! 

Smoke, The mice say he not that good a shot! Were still raiding his pellets one bag at a time!


----------



## oldmountvernon (Jul 13, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Smoke, The mice say he not that good a shot! Were still raiding his pellets one bag at a time!


opened the hood of my one ton truck today and a freakin mouse jumped at my face, i screamed like a bi&^h lol scared the shiit outta me


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 14, 2013)

oldmountvernon said:


> opened the hood of my one ton truck today and a freakin mouse jumped at my face, i screamed like a bi&^h lol scared the shiit outta me


 
I'll bet you scared the chit outa him/her too!


----------



## oldmountvernon (Jul 14, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I'll bet you scared the chit outa him/her too!


i did! i put one of those green square dcon things in there, this morning he was laying right there where it was and no more bait!  with a big pile of shiit next to him! i really scared the shitt out of him!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 14, 2013)

See how well the "pellets" burn.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 23, 2013)

Any stoves in the stove shoppe yet?

We like pics here.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 23, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Any stoves in the stove shoppe yet?
> 
> We like pics here.


not yet, ceiling painted, comcast there today, electrician tomorrow


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 11, 2013)

Sold the first stove today, M55 Cast FS antique chestnut, hearth board, vertical out up and over roof install with air kit, wifi thermostat, 4 tons of pellets and delivery, wholly cow....that was a big purchase. Will send pics of the place over tomorrow


----------



## mepellet (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats! What a first sell!


----------



## schoondog (Aug 11, 2013)

Best of luck Scott ! Looks like you have a great new start.

Schoondog


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 11, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Sold the first stove today, M55 Cast FS antique chestnut, hearth board, vertical out up and over roof install with air kit, wifi thermostat, 4 tons of pellets and delivery, wholly cow....that was a big purchase. Will send pics of the place over tomorrow


 

Good Deal

Which WiFi T-Stat?
I am a dealer for the Ecobee now. Does your T-Stat have the anti short cycle setting?


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 11, 2013)

You seem to be a dealer for everything now, where's your shop again?


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 11, 2013)

First round of stoves arrived. M55 Cast FS, M55 Insert, M55 Steel and Maxx-M.

Next week we get Empree FS and Insert, mini-a, meridian FS and insert


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 11, 2013)

May have a Windhager 12k boiler coming....fingers crossed. Thelin and Osburn have expressed interest as well.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 11, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> You seem to be a dealer for everything now, where's your shop again?


 
You have seen my shop. So what lines do you carry now? Where is the pic of your store displays?

What WiFi T-stats do you sell?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 11, 2013)

I am really growing on SBI's products. The last couple years they have brought a lot of new technology to Wood burners, Wood Boiler/Furnaces, and the Pellet industry.  The controls on my Eurostar are amazing. 

Congrats Scott! Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 11, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I am really growing on SBI's products. The last couple years they have brought a lot of new technology to Wood burners, Wood Boiler/Furnaces, and the Pellet industry. The controls on my Eurostar are amazing.
> 
> Congrats Scott! Looking forward to pics!!


 

Yes, I like the separate air intake blower. That makes it really high tech and an even better improvement over the Combex blower!


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

New sign for out front and on building, web address will be www.thepelletstoveshop.com.

Hats off to all you retailers, this is A LOT of work! Jimminey Christmas, I'm pooped.

Been training guys for the past two weeks to be techs...my mind is exhausted...up next, paint the floor, get the forklift down here, get the last of the stove delivered and find a day for a grand opening...blah


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2013)

Only selling and servicing Enviros? I guess that will work fine.


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Only selling and servicing Enviros? I guess that will work fine.


there may be Osburn and Thelin...there will be Timber RIdge (Englander), working on Eco Choice and Harman Central Heating


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Only selling and servicing Enviros? I guess that will work fine.


I'm selling Enviro, still servicing almost anything


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> I'm selling Enviro, still servicing almost anything


 

How much are you selling the Enviro Maxx for? My Dealer List is $3360

I have one that I will be selling.


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

i'm only selling the maxx-m. no idea yet i have to see the invoice first. i don't do the msrp thing, i mark up on margin over cost.


----------



## Xena (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome and congrats! Where is the new shop?   Sorry if you posted it I didn't see it.


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

Xena said:


> Awesome and congrats! Where is the new shop?   Sorry if you posted it I didn't see it.


Look at the image in the post above


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> You have seen my shop. So what lines do you carry now? Where is the pic of your store displays?
> 
> What WiFi T-stats do you sell?


You mean that 1 car garage space under the house?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> You mean that 1 car garage space under the house?


 
No

You are lucky you can get away with advertising your shop in this thread, I checked and it is against the rules of this forum so I did not do it. :-(


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

Snap a few pics of the space! No seriously, are you out of the garage and in to a new space? Not the shed....I've seen that. Got a warehouse?


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Yes, I like the separate air intake blower. That makes it really high tech and an even better improvement over the Combex blower!


And why is an intake blower such a great idea? Neutralizes the pressure in the firebox, not a huge fan of the puffers that spewed sparks in to the room when you opened the door. Perhaps this model doesn't, never seen it.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> And why is an intake blower such a great idea? Neutralizes the pressure in the firebox, not a huge fan of the puffers that spewed sparks in to the room when you opened the door. Perhaps this model doesn't, never seen it.


 

It looks like in the case of the SBI's Eurostar that the draft fan is sized appropriately which seems like an improvement over the Osburn 45MF Hybrid's Combex blower. The Combex has the same CFM impellers for the draft fan as the combustion fan. In the Eurostar the draft fan is a smaller computer type fan in which the speed can be adjusted in the control panel. Having even a small positive draft fan makes any small leaks and the glass air wash NOT effect in a negative way, the lively fire burning in the burnpot. Makes sense for better combustion even as the gaskets wear with age!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 13, 2013)

If you pick up the Osburn line, you will learn more about the system Don is describing. The Osburn 5000 (Enerzone Eurostar) has this technology and as he states, it is not positive or negative pressure, but almost neutral. 

The system can be sped up or slowed down on either end, be it combustion or exhaust. If a long or High EVL exhaust os used, or if burning fuel that just needs more air, the system will handle it. 

Don, did you get a shop? ?


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 14, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> No
> 
> You are lucky you can get away with advertising your shop in this thread, I checked and it is against the rules of this forum so I did not do it. :-(


 
He didn't list any prices so he's not actually advertising. just posting what he's going to carry. I am surprised at him carring Enviros' seeing he has stated in several posts that he dislikes certain details about them. I'd figure he'd be selling Harmans?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 14, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> He didn't list any prices so he's not actually advertising. just posting what he's going to carry. I am surprised at him carring Enviros' seeing he has stated in several posts that he dislikes certain details about them. I'd figure he'd be selling Harmans?


 

Yes, Home and Hearth Technologies - Harman - Quadrafire and Danson would be better, but now probably not much room left? I like Enviros, cannot wait to get some time to start fixing up the Maxx I picked up! Is your Omega Charcoal color? I think this Maxx is. I have never seen such a huge room blower!


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 14, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Yes, Home and Hearth Technologies - Harman - Quadrafire and Danson would be better, but now probably not much room left? I like Enviros, cannot wait to get some time to start fixing up the Maxx I picked up! Is your Omega Charcoal color? I think this Maxx is. I have never seen such a huge room blower!


They don't just give out HHT dealerships around here. Kinda saturated. Someone needs to go out of business, so Harman is out for now. FYI I don't bad mouth Enviro, they can have some issues if neglected, but what stove doesn't.

There is no Danson stove that is better than an Enviro, not by a long shot.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 14, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> They don't just give out HHT dealerships around here. Kinda saturated. Someone needs to go out of business, so Harman is out for now. FYI I don't bad mouth Enviro, they can have some issues if neglected, but what stove doesn't.
> 
> There is no Danson stove that is better than an Enviro, not by a long shot.


 

You can buy 2 or even 3 Dansons for the price of one Enviro. I sell Dansons and Enviros

See
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200432766_200432766?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Heaters, Stoves + Fireplaces-_-Corn, Pellet + Multi-Fuel Heaters-_-700113&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=700113&gclid=CPGpiuvv_bgCFYKi4AodzUUAbw

Just saying......


----------



## MountainSean (Aug 14, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> You can buy 2 or even 3 Dansons for the price of one Enviro. I sell Dansons and Enviros
> 
> See
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200432766_200432766?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Heaters, Stoves + Fireplaces-_-Corn, Pellet + Multi-Fuel Heaters-_-700113&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=700113&gclid=CPGpiuvv_bgCFYKi4AodzUUAbw
> ...


I'm not sure if comparing the price of a refurbished unit to a new unit is a fair comparison. Brand new that PelPro would run about $2200 - 2300 which isn't much cheaper than say an EF3.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200382675_200382675


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 14, 2013)

MountainSean said:


> I'm not sure if comparing the price of a refurbished unit to a new unit is a fair comparison. Brand new that PelPro would run about $2200 - 2300 which isn't much cheaper than say an EF3.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200382675_200382675


 

Yes, that's true

I like the EF3 it puts out good heat. What do you think of the 265 CFM room blower the Pelpro's use?


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 14, 2013)

Start a new thread don


----------



## MountainSean (Aug 14, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Yes, that's true
> 
> I like the EF3 it puts out good heat. What do you think of the 265 CFM room blower the Pelpro's use?


 
More is not always better. For a 40k BTU stove I would personally prefer a 130ish CFM blower, as they tend to be a bit quieter and blow air that is warmer.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 15, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> First round of stoves arrived. M55 Cast FS, M55 Insert, M55 Steel and Maxx-M.
> 
> Next week we get Empree FS and Insert, mini-a, meridian FS and insert


 Why so many? Thats a lot of stock, Not sure I'd invest that much right off the bat. The Maxx M will sit a while before you'll move it. Not a real big seller due to it's extreme size. M55 cast will move quicker IMHO.



smwilliamson said:


> Snap a few pics of the space!


 We were hoping you were going to share some of your new space. You know what they say here, No pic's never happened! 




Don2222 said:


> What do you think of the 265 CFM room blower the Pelpro's use?


 
Careful when increasing convection blower size. The convection temps will drop and so will the stack temps if you increase the CFM's too much. Like SMW said, Start a new thread. No wait, on second thought! Its more fun to jack his!!


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Don2222 (Aug 15, 2013)

All those stoves are opened Demo stoves now that will be sold for 1/2 price when the new higher efficiency models come out to meet the new EPA standard by 2015.


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 15, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> All those stoves are opened Demo stoves now that will be sold for 1/2 price when the new higher efficiency models come out to meet the new EPA standard by 1015.


The stoves aren't changing, just the way in which they are tested. New hang tags too. Yeah Don, every shop in America is now going to have worthless stoves because there are "new" and improved ones.


----------



## MountainSean (Aug 15, 2013)

You brought the beer without inviting us to help you drink it?!?!


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 15, 2013)

My brother in law left that behind the seat f truck...thanks buddy.


----------



## MountainSean (Aug 15, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> All those stoves are opened Demo stoves now that will be sold for 1/2 price when the new higher efficiency models come out to meet the new EPA standard by 2015.


 Also, while it isn't in final review yet so things are subject to change as far as I am aware all of the current Enviro stoves will meet the new standards already. One of the nice things about a good brand is they tend to be ahead of the curve on government requirements. Plus they have to meet Canadian and Washington and Oregon standards which are already more stringent than the EPA's.


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 15, 2013)

MountainSean said:


> Also, while it isn't in final review yet so things are subject to change as far as I am aware all of the current Enviro stoves will meet the new standards already. One of the nice things about a good brand is they tend to be ahead of the curve on government requirements. Plus they have to meet Canadian and Washington and Oregon standards which are already more stringent than the EPA's.


That is correct. Most companies, at least those in North America test to the Washington State standard, which is tougher than Oregon. Enviro also uses the High Heat Value to express BTU's which is the right way to do it without inflating your results...just waiting to see the new hang tags, I hear they are cool looking. Enviro also does not take the standard EPA 78%, so each stove is tested and certified by the EPA. Not all companies do this.

What do you guys think of the stoves on the combustible wood carts?


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 15, 2013)

I like the carts...not like a real installation, but if your gonna have stove races out in the parking lot, it makes sense to have them on wheels already...also gives the customer a chance to take em for a lil spin.


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 15, 2013)

One of my guys just pointed out that it will be a lot easier for the bandits to steal them...who the hell says bandits in place of robbers?

He's the same guys that says "sides by each" instead of side by side


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 15, 2013)

Looking good...Those Enviro's sure are purty!!


----------



## will711 (Aug 15, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Start a new thread don


Hello


----------



## will711 (Aug 15, 2013)

MountainSean said:


> You brought the beer without inviting us to help you drink it?!?!


Is this becoming a Beer thread


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice job Scott.....best of luck


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 15, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> I like the carts...not like a real installation, but if your gonna have stove races out in the parking lot, it makes sense to have them on wheels already...also gives the customer a chance to take em for a lil spin.


 
Stove races? Really!!

You guys got way to muuccchhh time on your hands! Get back to work!

Pic's or it never happened and is only hear say!


----------



## mepellet (Aug 15, 2013)

Looking good Scott! Wish ya the best of luck!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 15, 2013)

MountainSean said:


> Also, while it isn't in final review yet so things are subject to change as far as I am aware all of the current Enviro stoves will meet the new standards already. One of the nice things about a good brand is they tend to be ahead of the curve on government requirements. Plus they have to meet Canadian and Washington and Oregon standards which are already more stringent than the EPA's.


 

Good Point Sean
The efficiency of the Enviros are quite a bit higher than other pellet stoves!
I was surprised that the Enviro Maxx refurb I am selling has an efficiency of 86%  ! ! !


----------



## Fish On (Aug 16, 2013)

Something doesn't look right. Where is the led lighting and all the dry Molly lube for sale!


Looks great wish I lived closer..


----------



## johneh (Aug 16, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> He's the same guys that says "sides by each" instead of side by side


 

That Lad must have a little French Canadian Blood in him for sure eh


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 16, 2013)

At 150 posts we shut it down and start the grand opening thread. 

Which requires beer.


----------



## schoondog (Aug 16, 2013)

mmmmmm 55 cast insert.mmmmmmmmm. liken it.

doggy


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 16, 2013)

Still open??

(Edit: Im a idiot.. At 150 posts...Just under 100 posts now.  I get it ) Doh!!


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 17, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Still open??
> 
> (Edit: Im a idiot.. At 150 posts...Just under 100 posts now.  I get it ) Doh!!


 

I didn't get it either. Guess we need more beer to understand?


----------



## smoke show (Aug 17, 2013)

I like beer.


----------



## MountainSean (Aug 17, 2013)

This post is for quicker beer availability. Please move along.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 17, 2013)

yes beer

After the beer then the customer is talked into buying the high end stove will all the accessories! ! LOL

I like the stoves on carts, so if a customer wants to see how it works, it can be wheeled outside for a quick demo.
Then if he really likes it, it can be wheeled home and keep u warm on the way in the winter with backup battery!


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 17, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Good Point Sean
> The efficiency of the Enviros are quite a bit higher than other pellet stoves!
> I was surprised that the Enviro Maxx refurb I am selling has an efficiency of 86% ! ! !


 
oh, really?


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 17, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> oh, really?


 

I don't think he meant Hormon. Many stoves take a default with 78% IIRC. What brands they are I haven't a clue. Could be harman?

Back to the beer subject, Please! Its 12:00 somewhere and I'm thirsty!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 17, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I don't think he meant Hormon. Many stoves take a default with 78% IIRC. What brands they are I haven't a clue. Could be harman?
> 
> Back to the beer subject, Please! Its 12:00 somewhere and I'm thirsty!


 

You are correct there Jay, My P61a is 78% efficient but I luv the heat it puts out!

It is almost time for my Rolling Rock! But first I have to go check a Neighbors Pelpro with the 5 bag hopper. He is says the heat output is not very hot. Pelpro tech support confirmed that average heat output is 110 Deg F. I suggest that he sells it and buys a good used Enviro Maxx. Do you know the temps the Maxx or Omega puts out? I like to have a ball park idea?


----------



## will711 (Aug 17, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Which requires beer.


Everything requires Beer


----------



## will711 (Aug 17, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Guess we need more beer to understand?


The more you drink the smarter you get

Or maybe this


----------



## Justin M (Aug 17, 2013)

Hmmm... beer and stove races... I'm in!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 17, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I like beer.


 
I like mine with lettuce and tomato, Heinz 57 and French fried potatoes!!  And of course an Iron City on the side!!


----------



## WoodPorn (Aug 19, 2013)

Doesn't look too dark in the pics Scott......


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 11, 2013)

Stoves arriving....from left to right. M55 cast, m55 cast insert, m55 steel, mini-a, empress fs


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 11, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Stoves arriving....from left to right. M55 cast, m55 cast insert, m55 steel, mini-a, empress fs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which ones are you going to hook up and demo?


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 11, 2013)

All of them eventually


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 11, 2013)

Ain't you all moved in yet and where is the fermentation room?


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 11, 2013)

Smokey, I have 219 work tickets pending this store thing is taking kinda a back seat as you can see...I'm sitting down in the fermentation room right now, if you know what I mean.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 29, 2013)

Building the zero clearance hearth with some fantastic fake rock.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 29, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Building the zero clearance hearth with some fantastic fake rock.
> View attachment 113043
> View attachment 113046
> View attachment 113047


 
Awsome !   Heck of a way to spend a Sunday. But I know, when you own a small business, no days off.


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 29, 2013)

Looking good Scott!


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 29, 2013)

Bought a half of a pine tree for a mantle. Will be awesome... Now how to get this pitch off my hands...


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Sep 29, 2013)

looking good Scott  , damn that m55  cast insert is gorgeous .   what's msrp on that ?


----------



## sinnian (Sep 29, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Bought a half of a pine tree for a mantle. Will be awesome... Now how to get this pitch off my hands...



I would have given it to you


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 29, 2013)

Looking good!

What are the telephone and cable TV jacks for?


----------



## MountainSean (Sep 29, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> What are the telephone and cable TV jacks for?


Most office buildings now come with a bunch of those along every wall. So that you can open pretty much any type of business in them with fewer modifications needed.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 29, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> What are the telephone and cable TV jacks for?


Telephone and cable, what do you think?


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 29, 2013)

Woody1911a1 said:


> looking good Scott  , damn that m55  cast insert is gorgeous .   what's msrp on that ?


4119 painted 4850 enamel, prices going up in Nov. errrr.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 29, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Bought a half of a pine tree for a mantle. Will be awesome... Now how to get this pitch off my hands...


 
Turpentine, or strong Alcohol.  Last step can be gasoline.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 29, 2013)

iron stove said:


> Awsome !   Heck of a way to spend a Sunday. But I know, when you own a small business, no days off.


Is what it is, right? I love doing things like this any day of the week. A great mental diversion from running a company. Thinking about offering refacing as a service too. Working with this fake rock stuff is a lot of fun and very rewarding. Hearth is going straight up at the ledge to the ceiling, will be a show piece for sure! Cannot wait to see the chestnut enamel insert in there with the mantle and fire burning!


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Sep 29, 2013)

iron stove said:


> Turpentine, or strong Alcohol.  Last step can be gasoline.



mineral spirits (paint thinner )


----------



## Rowdysdad (Sep 29, 2013)

Looking good. I wish there was a stove store that nice in this area. I would definitely be a customer. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 29, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Telephone and cable, what do you think?



Did you put those in?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 29, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Building the zero clearance hearth with some fantastic fake rock.



You rock. 

Looks like that 150 posts are gonna land right at grand opening time.


----------



## EastMtn (Sep 29, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Telephone and cable, what do you think?


For those stove owners who refuse to use Wi-Fi T-stats you can hook up a rotary dial telephone and landline to the stove.


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 30, 2013)

iron stove said:


> Awsome !   Heck of a way to spend a Sunday. But I know, when you own a small business, no days off.



lol- get used to it......Sunday is a pretty big sales day when most families these days have 2 folks who have to work during the week!


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 30, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Did you put those in?


 
Those are for the new salesperson's workstations he's putting in...


----------



## mralias (Sep 30, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> What are the telephone and cable TV jacks for?


He is networking his stoves


----------



## webbie (Sep 30, 2013)

We had a hard time NOT opening on Sundays during the season. Basically, it was a matter of leaving money on the table. I'd say an average Sunday was $4 to 5K in receipts in 4 hours (12-4) we were open. Today, that would equate to about double that or more. Sell two stoves and an installation and a few accessories and you are there!

Of course, we had the benefit of 15+ years of building up customers by that time....hard to say what a newer store would look like.


----------



## Augmister (Sep 30, 2013)

You are the real deal, Scott, and it is great to see success come from the fruit of your labor.  YOU BUILT THAT!


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 30, 2013)

webbie said:


> We had a hard time NOT opening on Sundays during the season. Basically, it was a matter of leaving money on the table. I'd say an average Sunday was $4 to 5K in receipts in 4 hours (12-4) we were open. Today, that would equate to about double that or more. Sell two stoves and an installation and a few accessories and you are there!
> 
> Of course, we had the benefit of 15+ years of building up customers by that time....hard to say what a newer store would look like.



yep- these days, that's a VERY slow Sunday.....middle of winter slow, actually......one stove sale would do it, and now, with pellets, its more.....I blame the Big Boxes....


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 30, 2013)

How about a drive through window for those people who want a couple bags of pellets and some starter gel to go?


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 30, 2013)

Scott-
have you come up with an daily-hourly schedule yet? evening hours? weekend hours?


----------



## The Grintch (Sep 30, 2013)

Scott-
looking good, do you plan on selling pellets also?


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 30, 2013)

Where is the service center with the computers to schedule the service calls?


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 30, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Those are for the new salesperson's workstations he's putting in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TMI....


----------



## mralias (Oct 1, 2013)

Five more posts then the beer is suppose to flow...just sayin


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2013)

1


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2013)

2


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2013)

3


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 1, 2013)

4


----------



## Justin M (Oct 1, 2013)

Beer!


----------



## EastMtn (Oct 1, 2013)

Justin M said:


> Beer!


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 1, 2013)

EastMtn said:


> View attachment 113283


Awesome....


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 2, 2013)

You guys at funny, thanks for locking up woodporn...one of three forum members to see the space as of yet. So, for the grand opening, if I get a pellet grill, will you all bring the steaks? Mods....don't lock the thread till I announce the date and time... Will get that info up tomorrow of I can.... Ah who cares...Saturday October 17th. Grand opening, bring beer and something for the pellet grill. Come pick my brain about repairs, makin weird stuff, mods and other such nonsense. Deals will be had, check out my website this weekend and I will have info posted!


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Scott you should look into a Green Mountain Grill dealership . great grills and i've seen the dealers price list . nice markup .


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 2, 2013)

Woooo hoooooo


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 2, 2013)

Gonna have a kick ass Windhager boiler in there....worth the trip alone to open the doors and see the burn pot in that baby!


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 2, 2013)

Wait....do you mean Sat Oct 19th?
The 26th is Columbus day weekend, may be a better option for people ( being a holiday weekend)


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 2, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Wait....do you mean Sat Oct 19th?
> The 26th is Columbus day weekend, may be a better option for people ( being a holiday weekend)


Columbus Day is the 12th and my family is away that weekend

I don't really care nothing before the 19th please, you all plan it out and get back to me


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 2, 2013)

I was busy and missed the 150. Open the grand opening thread.


----------

